# The downfall of the American dream



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's the hard reality of capitalism and corporate greed


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Who's making you do this crappy job?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Who's making you do this crappy job?


No one. I do it to make a bit of extra money to pay rent and because I am too old/not sexy enough to get dates on weekends.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> No one. I do it to make a bit of extra money to pay rent and because I am too old/not sexy enough to get dates on weekends.


Pfft....please. You are in SF.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Pfft....please. You are in SF.


Ok ok I fake it. I am in a college town outside DC. I am paranoid. My profile is all fake info


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Ok ok I fake it. I am in a college town outside DC. I am paranoid. My profile is all fake info


Even easier to get tail in DC. Just dress nice and tell them you are a congressman.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

People do not realize the situation we find ourselves in. One must lower their standard of living . . . radically. To the point of making a statement. I would live in a van if I thought that was necessary to maintain a healthy diet, toasty bed, and healthcare.

Have you studied business and also identified what it is that strengthens you?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Trickle down!!! 
You & everyone else is when the machines come for your jobs.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Trickle down!!!
> You & everyone else is when the machines come for your jobs.


This is the inevitable conclusion to technological advancement. Be part of what makes the technology hum, or be part of the welfare class.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

The only good about America is freedom, everything else is no good . Americans are consumers , you are born to paying tax to death. Every time you pump 7 gallon gas you also paid $2.50 tax, and if you own the house you will paying tax on property until death. If you own car you will pay excise tax until the car is death. There is no American Dream anymore because the dream is death long time ago. Why Germany people do not owned home and property? Because they are more smarter than the Americans.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

lol I love how people moan about the government. Work your ass off and get shit done. I do this on the side because I am a single college aged guy who loves to travel. Making $600 a month driving isn't huge but added to my full time job's income it allows me to play and travel. If you don't like the situation you're in then change it. Get an education. Get a better job. Lose weight. Dress nicer. I'm sick of hearing people about the government is doing this to me and this to me. Plenty of others are still living the American Dream. It's not just going to be handed to a bus driver lol.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

it will get ugly before it gets better. The swamp is being drained .have A little faith


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> The only good about America is freedom, everything else is no good . Americans are consumers , you are born to paying tax to death. Every time you pump 7 gallon gas you also paid $2.50 tax, and if you own the house you will paying tax on property until death. If you own car you will pay excise tax until the car is death. There is no American Dream anymore because the dream is death long time ago. Why Germany people do not owned home and property? Because they are more smarter than the Americans.


Freedom ??? why do people in America get fed this idea that they are the ONLY free country ?

I was free to do whatever I want in England, Spain, Japan, Italy.

Everything else you describe is the exact same in any other capitalist country you visit. You will pay taxes regardless of where you are in the world.



iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


But what can you expect from a job that you can literally start in two hours after a car check up and afew documents being verified. I mean, c'mon , Uber is NOT a job to depend on, even at a part time rate. I just do it for the extra money on the side. It would be a nightmare if I was dependent on it to fulfill my overheads.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


You live in a very expensive area, the cost of living is too high. The American dream has been dead for a long time. Corporate greed and the 1% are in charge now. The American Dream is now surviving.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


This all goes back to 1980 and Reagan's undeclared war on the working class.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


You gotta make your own dream. Sometimes you have to reinvent yourself every 10-15 years. Things change. Jobs of 40 years ago aren't needed any more for one reason or another.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberpete said:


> lol I love how people moan about the government. Work your ass off and get shit done. I do this on the side because I am a single college aged guy who loves to travel. Making $600 a month driving isn't huge but added to my full time job's income it allows me to play and travel. If you don't like the situation you're in then change it. Get an education. Get a better job. Lose weight. Dress nicer. I'm sick of hearing people about the government is doing this to me and this to me. Plenty of others are still living the American Dream. It's not just going to be handed to a bus driver lol.


So you've got life all figured out as a single college-aged guy? Everybody doesn't have the same opportunities as you...especially those who are 50-60+ years of age. Going back to school or learning new skills isn't always practical or affordable for some people. Some people are only doing this because the were laid off or lost jobs that they have worked the majority of their lives. Some people simply don't have the mental aptitude to do jobs in the STEM sector. There will always be poor and downtrodden among us. Be thankful for the situation you're in and don't put others down to try to build your self-righteous self up.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


The days of graduating from HS and working at a low skilled factory job doing labor and supporting a family of 4 with a house and 2 cars and a boat and a vacation house and a pension are over. That ship sailed 25 years ago. That was unsustainable. Frankly, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did. Transportation driving is in the same general field as low skilled factory work.

Go back to school?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Going back to school isn't a guarantee of getting a good job. Why are there so many unemployed/underemployed bachelor's and master's degree holders?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Going back to school isn't a guarantee of getting a good job. Why are there so many unemployed/underemployed bachelor's and master's degree holders?


Maybe they suck at what they do. Just because someone has a degree or masters doesn't mean they are good at what they were trained to do.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> So you've got life all figured out as a single college-aged guy? Everybody doesn't have the same opportunities as you...especially those who are 50-60+ years of age. Going back to school or learning new skills isn't always practical or affordable for some people. Some people are only doing this because the were laid off or lost jobs that they have worked the majority of their lives. Some people simply don't have the mental aptitude to do jobs in the STEM sector. There will always be poor and downtrodden among us. Be thankful for the situation you're in and don't put others down to try to build your self-righteous self up.


If you're living a shit life in your 50's and 60's it's most likely the consequences of the choices you made beforehand. If you can't go back to school or learn a new skill that doesn't mean you can't change your situation. Thank thinking puts you in a position to be acted upon instead of acting for yourself. No I don't have life all figured out as a single college-aged guy but I know enough to know I have to bust my ass now so I don't find myself in this poor fellows position. I work 40 hours a week. Take 15 credits a semester in school. And now drive uber so I can enjoy more of life.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberpete said:


> If you're living a shit life in your 50's and 60's it's most likely the consequences of the choices you made beforehand. If you can't go back to school or learn a new skill that doesn't mean you can't change your situation. Thank thinking puts you in a position to be acted upon instead of acting for yourself. No I don't have life all figured out as a single college-aged guy but I know enough to know I have to bust my ass now so I don't find myself in this poor fellows position. I work 40 hours a week. Take 15 credits a semester in school. And now drive uber so I can enjoy more of life.


Yep...you've definitely got life all figured out. You'll learn that the older you get - the less you really know.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yep...you've definitely got life all figured out. You'll learn that the older you get - the less you really know.


Maybe that is true, but if in younger more productive years you worked your ass off, saved a ton of money, and managed to avoid dying, then later years you really don't need to know a lot except how to hop on a plane and explore the world.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Maybe they suck at what they do. Just because someone has a degree or masters doesn't mean they are good at what they were trained to do.


Maybe it also means that there aren't enough jobs for the graduates that the colleges keep churning out. Additionally, there are more people in the world than ever before and many of them want to come here to work. My sister has had a master's degree since 2009 and still hasn't been able to get a job in the field that she went back to school for.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Maybe that is true, but if in younger more productive years you worked your ass off, saved a ton of money, and managed to avoid dying, then later years you really don't need to know a lot except how to hop on a plane and explore the world.


I like the way you think!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe it also means that there aren't enough jobs for the graduates that the colleges keep churning out. Additionally, there are more people in the world than ever before and many of them want to come here to work. My sister has had a master's degree since 2009 and still hasn't been able to get a job in the field that she went back to school for.


Maybe she should have chosen a more in demand field of study.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe it also means that there aren't enough jobs for the graduates that the colleges keep churning out. Additionally, there are more people in the world than ever before and many of them want to come here to work. My sister has had a master's degree since 2009 and still hasn't been able to get a job in the field that she went back to school for.


Then she was stupid in choosing the degree she did or she just is a very undesirable candidate. There is always room at the top, you just have to be good enough to reach it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe it also means that there aren't enough jobs for the graduates that the colleges keep churning out. Additionally, there are more people in the world than ever before and many of them want to come here to work. My sister has had a master's degree since 2009 and still hasn't been able to get a job in the field that she went back to school for.


I remember when I was in high school discussing college with a classmate - Dan Goldade. He told me that I was wasting my time with college because there are people with Ph.D.s driving cabs. I went to college and graduate school anyway. So, fast forward a few years...Dan Goldade is making about $28k a year managing a car wash. I earn six figures. You will get out of life what you're willing to put into it.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

uberpete said:


> If you're living a shit life in your 50's and 60's it's most likely the consequences of the choices you made beforehand. If you can't go back to school or learn a new skill that doesn't mean you can't change your situation. Thank thinking puts you in a position to be acted upon instead of acting for yourself. No I don't have life all figured out as a single college-aged guy but I know enough to know I have to bust my ass now so I don't find myself in this poor fellows position. I work 40 hours a week. Take 15 credits a semester in school. And now drive uber so I can enjoy more of life.


You shouldn't be so naive and judge mental. You don't know what someone has been through to be where they are today.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I remember when I was in high school discussing college with a classmate - Dan Goldade. He told me that I was wasting my time with college because there are people with Ph.D.s driving cabs. I went to college and graduate school anyway. So, fast forward a few years...Dan Goldade is making about $28k a year managing a car wash. I earn six figures. You will get out of life what you're willing to put into it.


Yep, and maybe those people with a PhD just like driving a cab.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Yep, and maybe those people with a PhD just like driving a cab.


Or they got their Ph.D, from Sheb's Pretty Good Grad School.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> You shouldn't be so naive and judge mental. You don't know what someone has been through to be where they are today.


lol you don't know what I've been through to be where I am today. My life up till 25 has by no means been rainbows and butterflies but I don't just bend over and take it in the ass like these chumps. I fight back and make something of myself


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> You shouldn't be so naive and judge mental. You don't know what someone has been through to be where they are today.


We are just operating on the info the guy gave us. Tell us the whole life story then. I bet somewhere in there over a 20 year period the guy just coasted and his career ran out of steam. During that 20 year period did that person do anything to advance their situation?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I remember when I was in high school discussing college with a classmate - Dan Goldade. He told me that I was wasting my time with college because there are people with Ph.D.s driving cabs. I went to college and graduate school anyway. So, fast forward a few years...Dan Goldade is making about $28k a year managing a car wash. I earn six figures. You will get out of life what you're willing to put into it.


I see your point. I was taught the value of hard work being from a family of farm workers, factory workers, and military men. Some people work hard all their lives and are able to have a decent retirement. Others can never catch a break - no matter how hard they try. I don't think the world is set up for everyone to be successful. It's built like a triangle where only a select few make it to the top and the middle portion of the triangle is continually shrinking - unless major changes are on the horizon.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Or they got their Ph.D, from Sheb's Pretty Good Grad School.


Trump Univerity PhD


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Trump Univerity PhD


And to think there were people "silly" enough to pony up real dough for that scam. I can't imagine being such a dupe.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I see your point. I was taught the value of hard work being from a family of farm workers, factory workers, and military men. Some people work hard all their lives and are able to have a decent retirement. Others can never catch a break - no matter how hard they try. I don't think the world is set up for successful. It's built like a triangle where only a select few make it to the top and the middle portion of the triangle is continually shrinking - unless major changes are on the horizon.


Major changes like what? It's just gonna get worse as more and more automation is invested into business.



Hunt to Eat said:


> And to think there were people "silly" enough to pony up real dough for that scam. I can't imagine being such a dupe.


Same people that were duped into electing him as President.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Major changes like what? It's just gonna get worse as more and more automation is invested into business.


Always be aware of what's on the horizon and keep your skills current. Manufacturing and coal mining are not coming back to the US, so you need to plan accordingly.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I remember when I was in high school discussing college with a classmate - Dan Goldade. He told me that I was wasting my time with college because there are people with Ph.D.s driving cabs. I went to college and graduate school anyway. So, fast forward a few years...Dan Goldade is making about $28k a year managing a car wash. I earn six figures. You will get out of life what you're willing to put into it.


It's so true. People don't understand what true hard work really is. They think a college piece of paper is 20 plus years of hard work rolled into one. I went to college and it's been beneficial for me because I did the extra work I needed to, to get the full rewards from it. Life truly is what you make of it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Major changes like what? It's just gonna get worse as more and more automation is invested into business.


That's a good question. However, most people are already aware of the jobs automation and robotics are taking away.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> We are just operating on the info the guy gave us. Tell us the whole life story then. I bet somewhere in there over a 20 year period the guy just coasted and his career ran out of steam. During that 20 year period did that person do anything to advance their situation?


Yes there may be his own faults, and believe me, I've seen people do it. I have friends who spend 100's of dollars a month on alcohol but don't own a house. Some even in their 40's. That really baffles me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> Yes there may be his own faults, and believe me, I've seen people do it. I have friends who spend 100's of dollars a month on alcohol but don't own a house. Some even in their 40's. That really baffles me.


I have a brother who has nearly a million bucks in the bank, yet he still rents a studio apartment for $550 a month rather than own a house.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> That's a good question. However, most people are already aware of the jobs automation and robotics are taking away.


So you know what you do? Learn how to build and maintain robots. lol. Those things don't build and fix themselves, yet.



Hunt to Eat said:


> I have a brother who has nearly a million bucks in the bank, yet he still rents a studio apartment for $550 a month rather than own a house.


Renting isn't always a bad thing. Some people say it is just throwing money away. It isn't always the case.

Some people buy a $400,000 dollar house and will never pay it off in their lifetime, heck may never pay off the interest alone. So did they really rent or buy?


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

jfinks said:


> So you know what you do? Learn how to build and maintain robots. lol. Those things don't build and fix themselves, yet.
> 
> Renting isn't always a bad thing. Some people say it is just throwing money away. It isn't always the case.
> 
> Some people buy a $400,000 dollar house and will never pay it off in their lifetime, heck may never pay off the interest alone. So did they really rent or buy?


Completely agree. What's the point in being tied down to something you won't even pay off. I'd rather keep a stack of cash in the bank and investments and be free to do what I want.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Maybe that is true, but if in younger more productive years you worked your ass off, saved a ton of money, and managed to avoid dying, then later years you really don't need to know a lot except how to hop on a plane and explore the world.


You have an awakening lying ahead of you, Pollyanna.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You have an awakening lying ahead of you, Pollyanna.


So you know my situation? eh? Maybe I just like driving an uber.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

jfinks said:


> So you know my situation? eh? Maybe I just like driving an uber.


You seem to have no problem knowing and judging the situations of others.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You seem to have no problem knowing and judging the situations of others.


Until we know more about their full life of choices and what they squandered their earnings on that's all we can do when they come here and give us their doom and gloom story.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> So you know what you do? Learn how to build and maintain robots. lol. Those things don't build and fix themselves, yet.
> 
> Renting isn't always a bad thing. Some people say it is just throwing money away. It isn't always the case.
> 
> Some people buy a $400,000 dollar house and will never pay it off in their lifetime, heck may never pay off the interest alone. So did they really rent or buy?


That's not a good example. I have no intention of paying off any of the three houses I own. I'm only interested in my equity position, which is growing nicely, thank you. Paying off a mortgage is not usually considered a good plan, unless you listen to that putz Dave Ramsey who manages to put both God and financial advice into the blender and hit FRAPPE! Man, what is with that clown?

Rent will NEVER return equity to the renter. Equity is reserved for those who purchase.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Until we know more about their full life of choices and what they squandered their earnings on that's all we can do when they come here and give us their doom and gloom story.


I do commend the guy for driving Uber. It is something... I've even had a couple job offers while driving.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's not a good example. I have no intention of paying off any of the three houses I own. I'm only interested in my equity position, which is growing nicely, thank you. Paying off a mortgage is not usually considered a good plan, unless you listen to that putz Dave Ramsey who manages to put both God and financial advice into the blender and hit FRAPPE! Man, what is with that clown?


haha about Dave, ya he is an extremist on the debt thing and a lot of people it does help. He is more concerned with general debt than the "paid off home mortgage" There is a lot of wisdom in what he says, I just don't agree with the no debt at all position.



PrestonT said:


> Again, kid, you have no ****ing clue what responsibility is, much less what can happen to earnings that has nothing to do with "squandering." You are very judgmental and entitled, and you know nothing about what youu're talking about.


Then tell us what happened to all his earnings over a 30-40 year period? Was any of it invested? Time value of money is extremely important. Get into a mountain of debt? Maybe had medical issues and wasn't properly insured?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> haha about Dave, ya he is an extremist on the debt thing and a lot of people it does help. He is more concerned with general debt than the "paid off home mortgage" There is a lot of wisdom in what he says, I just don't agree with the no debt at all position.


I have always wanted to call that dope and explain to him and his listeners how leveraged real estate is one of the quickest, safest routes to personal wealth. I did call in once when he invited persons to call who have a net worth in excess of $1M. So, I called, but he didn't want to hear about my leverage position with my rental properties, even though my renters are making my mortgage payments. Ramsey understands next to nothing about real estate. Yes, pay off the credit cards and the boat. Don't get too worked up about the mortgage. And IF your house is paid off or nearly paid off, refinance it and buy a few more houses. Remember, a paid-off house is a non-performing asset. Make it work for you!


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

He isn't entitled though lol. He's saying work your ass and earn your way.A bus driver who has to drive uber to make ends meet. He's been doing it for 20+ years. Somewhere in there he could have advanced his position in life.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Then tell us what happened to all his earnings over a 30-40 year period? Was any of it invested? Time value of money is extremely important. Have kids at a young age when he couldn't afford it? Get into a mountain of debt? Maybe had medical issues and wasn't properly insured?


It's none of your business. Or my business. We all have reasons we are driving Uber, or doing whatever it is we are doing. You'd be amazed how much money goes into raising and educating ungrateful millenials, for example.

The bottom line is that technological advancement is creating an economic hole that captures an ever-increasing number of people. So the 100 people displaced by a robot should learn how to maintain the robots, but what you aren't considering is that there is only one position maintaining the robot. The other 99 are left looking elsewhere. Sure, they can retrain for another in demand job, but that job is in turn being automated. This is a real economic crisis that you are passing off as no big deal, because you simply don't understand. I'm employed on the side of creating automation (in accounting processes, it's all actually very boring), and even the coding of automation will soon be automated.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Being happy as a bus driver or at any other position making an honest living doesn't make you a "loser". At least he's willing to work and not trying mooch off the system or trying to make a living as a professional at criminal activity as so many do.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Yep, totally agree. He is speaking to the masses though. Most with very little business sense and wouldn't know what to do with a rental property if given to them free of charge.

I mean just basic safe investing can easily get you 5-6% per year with 0 risk. So mortgage house at 3% and invest to make 5-6%. No brainer really. That is just an example and there are much better investments, but have more risk.



Hunt to Eat said:


> I have always wanted to call that dope and explain to him and his listeners how leveraged real estate is one of the quickest, safest routes to personal wealth. I did call in once when he invited persons to call who have a net worth in excess of $1M. So, I called, but he didn't want to hear about my leverage position with my rental properties, even though my renters are making my mortgage payments. Ramsey understands next to nothing about real estate. Yes, pay off the credit cards and the boat. Don't get too worked up about the mortgage. And IF your house is paid off or nearly paid off, refinance it and buy a few more houses. Remember, a paid-off house is a non-performing asset. Make it work for you!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Working your ass off & getting an education were great plans in the past. 

What happens when those jobs disappear? Corporation are adult babysitting services. automation & AI will become decent enough to replace the chaff.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Going back to school isn't a guarantee of getting a good job. Why are there so many unemployed/underemployed bachelor's and master's degree holders?


It may not be a guarantee of getting a "good job" but not having the education that everybody else has definitely puts you at a major disadvantage. Do you want to start off your job search with a major disadvantage? I surely do not.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Again, kid, you have no ****ing clue what responsibility is, much less what can happen to earnings that has nothing to do with "squandering." You are very judgmental and entitled, and you know nothing about what you're talking about.





PrestonT said:


> It's none of your business. Or my business. We all have reasons we are driving Uber, or doing whatever it is we are doing. You'd be amazed how much money goes into raising and educating ungrateful millenials, for example.
> 
> The bottom line is that technological advancement is creating an economic hole that captures an ever-increasing number of people. So the 100 people displaced by a robot should learn how to maintain the robots, but what you aren't considering is that there is only one position maintaining the robot. The other 99 are left looking elsewhere. Sure, they can retrain for another in demand job, but that job is in turn being automated. This is a real economic crisis that you are passing off as no big deal, because you simply don't understand. I'm employed on the saide of creating automation (in accounting processes, it's all actually very boring), and even the coding of automation will soon be automated.


But this is nothing new. Look at all the other jobs that tech has replaced since the industrial revolution...

Town Crier
Lamplighter
Equine excrement scooper
Ferrier
Cooper
telephone service operators
microfilm and film careers of all types; photo lab technicians
typists, secretaries, stenographers

graphics departments
check-out clerks diminishing due to automoted check-out lines

film processors
train caboose men
meter readers
flight booking agents
newspaper boys - (displaced by adults?)
photo-typositors and typesetters generally
webmasters
typewriter and other mechanical/electrical office repair
toll booth collectors - slowly going away
real estate agents - change services/model to remain viable???
HR recruiters - social media and online sites replacing them?
'Discovery' lawyers - powerful search engines replacing
Production workers displaced by robots and automation
Pimps and madams are getting disrupted by Craigslist or other services in many locales.
traditional librarianship roles giving way to 'search engines' - new roles as managers of vast amounts of information replace 'finding' things
DVDs are slowly becoming less relevant, being replaced by other disruptive technologies! E.g. Redbox is replacing Blockbuster. Take that! See NY Times article http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/0...
in-home telephone repair completely and telephone repair generally
small business appliance repair
book binders
book store owners

print encylopedia personnel
career waiters
Cartographer
Yellow Page ad salesperson - see article http://www.usatoday.com/news/nat...
Stockbroker
Higher education programs, delivery models, degree awarding institutions
Bible copying monks were displaced by the printing press
Mattress makers
Automobile and assembly line workers
Printers and copy shop clerks
Mail carriers
Insurance agents


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Once you get that degree, you get to join the ranks of those of us who get to play the game of sending out countless resumes to the applicant tracking systems. It really isn't all that fun unless you really know somebody who can get you an interview -- which might lead to 2-3 other interview hoops and hurdles to jump through so that you might have a chance at landing a job. The whole job search situation is totally jacked up and a waste of time today in my honest opinion.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But this is nothing new. Look at all the other jobs that tech has replaced since the industrial revolution...
> 
> Equine excrement scooper
> typists, secretaries, stenographers
> ...


Those jobs are still viable. Mackinac Island MI has no cars allowed and there are a lot of people scooping after the horse-drawn carriages all summer long.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Those jobs are still viable. Mackinac Island MI has no cars allowed and there are a lot of people scooping after the horse-drawn carriages all summer long.


I know. I used to be one of those Mackinac Island feces scoopers.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But this is nothing new. Look at all the other jobs that tech has replaced since the industrial revolution...
> 
> Town Crier
> Lamplighter
> ...


I don't think you are fathoming the scale of what's happening.

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/20/mark-cuban-robots-unemployment-and-we-need-to-prepare-for-it.html


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think you are fathoming the scale of what's happening.


Indeed I am. I studied the Industrial Revolution and Post Industrial Revolution when I was studying at Oxford a number of years ago. That's where I learned the value of watching the horizon and keeping my skills current and sharp. Remember, a person coming out of college has a skill set that will be valid for only two to five years. That's why constant and aggressive skills upgrades aren't just a good idea, they're a necessity if you plan to work past the age of 45.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think you are fathoming the scale of what's happening.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/20/mark-cuban-robots-unemployment-and-we-need-to-prepare-for-it.html


I suppose it was all obama's fault too.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Indeed I am. I studied the Industrial Revolution and Post Industrial Revolution when I was studying at Oxford a number of years ago. That's where I learned the value of watching the horizon and keeping my skills current and sharp. Remember, a person coming out of college has a skill set that will be valid for only two to five years. That's why constant and aggressive skills upgrades aren't just a good idea, they're a necessity if you plan to work past the age of 45.


Learn to run a business. That is something that will always be in demand. In my area Food trucks are big and always have long lines of hungry people paying 10 bucks for a grilled cheese. lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I know. I used to be one of those Mackinac Island feces scoopers.


Good on ya! Everybody should stay at the grand hotel once in their lives.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Cause you are the type of stupid person that thinks that.


There you go making naive judgments again.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Good on ya! Everybody should stay at the grand hotel once in their lives.


I used to think so, too, but after staying there once...never again. No AC in the sleeping rooms. If you happen to be there on a warm evening, good luck. The fine little B&Bs are a much better option and you don't feel so isolated from the rest of the Island activities. The Grand is awesome to look at and tour, but there is more comfortable, affordable lodging on the Island.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I used to think so, too, but after staying there once...never again. No AC in the sleeping rooms. If you happen to be there on a warm evening, good luck. The fine little B&Bs are a much better option and you don't feel so isolated from the rest of the Island activities. The Grand is awesome to look at and tour, but there is more comfortable, affordable lodging on the Island.


They have A/C now. It's an experience with the dressing up and the formality. I didn't say stay there every year. Just once. The breakfast and dinner is worth it alone!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> They have A/C now. It's an experience with the dressing up and the formality. I didn't say stay there every year. Just once. The breakfast and dinner is worth it alone!


Yes, the food is pretty good, to be sure. The sleeping rooms are average, at best.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I was free to do whatever I want in England, Spain, Japan, Italy.

Go try to buy a gun in England, or say something less than positive about a certain religion. It won't workout well.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Even easier to get tail in DC. Just dress nice and tell them you are a congressman.


THIS!!!!!



PrestonT said:


> This is the inevitable conclusion to technological advancement. Be part of what makes the technology hum, or be part of the welfare class.


We won't have a need for employment whenever SKYNET takes over...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Xanvel said:


> THIS!!!!!
> 
> We won't have a need for employment whenever SKYNET takes over...


Pretty much, but metering the distribution of goods and services (automated, of course) will be an important challenge.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Find something you enjoy. Find something that you are good at, then try and be the best at it...
By the way CDL truck drivers can make excellent money... I still have my CDL with Hazmat endorsement, and TWIC card. I just got tired of being on the road, but I maintain everything.

Situations happen in life. But you can cry foul, and whine, or suck it up buttercup, and kick the negativity in the nuts and roll on. Cause in the end, few people would give a chit if you fail...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Maybe she should have chosen a more in demand field of study.


Maybe you shouldn't try to be such a know-it-all. I don't know many people that choose a career path or try to excel in something that they have a passion for and are given a crystal ball to be able to see into the future that tells them whether or not their plan will pan out the way that they envisioned.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

uberpete said:


> lol I love how people moan about the government. Work your ass off and get shit done. I do this on the side because I am a single college aged guy who loves to travel. Making $600 a month driving isn't huge but added to my full time job's income it allows me to play and travel. If you don't like the situation you're in then change it. Get an education. Get a better job. Lose weight. Dress nicer. I'm sick of hearing people about the government is doing this to me and this to me. Plenty of others are still living the American Dream. It's not just going to be handed to a bus driver lol.


Yes indeed, but there are two very inescapable facts about government that justifies the "moaning."
1) my sweat, labor & time has to be given up to perpetuate it (government)
2) if I fail to give it up I lose my freedom at the point of a gun


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But this is nothing new. Look at all the other jobs that tech has replaced since the industrial revolution...
> 
> Town Crier
> Lamplighter
> ...


Mail carriers, meter readers, and real estate agents are not going away anytime soon. Real estate agents are needed to navigate the maze of paper work, sell your own house yourself at your own peril.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Going back to school isn't a guarantee of getting a good job. Why are there so many unemployed/underemployed bachelor's and master's degree holders?


The future is in cooperatives and employee-owned companies.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Xanvel said:


> Mail carriers, meter readers, and real estate agents are not going away anytime soon. Real estate agents are needed to navigate the maze of paper work, sell your own house yourself at your own peril.


Sure. Let's go with that.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe it also means that there aren't enough jobs for the graduates that the colleges keep churning out. Additionally, there are more people in the world than ever before and many of them want to come here to work. My sister has had a master's degree since 2009 and still hasn't been able to get a job in the field that she went back to school for.


Yeah that's because some companies are firing their American employees and replacing them with foreign workers! College is fine IF you're flexible and have skills that are difficult to replace.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

circle1 said:


> Yes indeed, but there are two very inescapable facts about government that justifies the "moaning."
> 1) my sweat, labor & time has to be given up to perpetuate it (government)
> 2) if I fail to give it up I lose my freedom at the point of a gun


The way you phrased #2 makes me think you've read Ayn Rand. Good on ya!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Yeah that's because some companies are firing their American employees and replacing them with foreign workers! College is fine IF you're flexible and have skills that are difficult to replace.


True. For example, I wouldn't recommend a kid pursue computer science today unless she speaks fluent Hindi.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> True. For example, I wouldn't recommend a kid pursue computer science today unless she speaks fluent Hindi.


Someone has to teach those Hindu speakers proper English...


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe you shouldn't try to be such a know-it-all. I don't know many people that choose a career path or try to excel in something that they have a passion for and are given a crystal ball to be able to see into the future that tells them whether or not their plan will pan out the way that they envisioned.


Maybe should have had a passion for doing a bit of job market research.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> I see your point. I was taught the value of hard work being from a family of farm workers, factory workers, and military men. Some people work hard all their lives and are able to have a decent retirement. Others can never catch a break - no matter how hard they try. I don't think the world is set up for everyone to be successful. It's built like a triangle where only a select few make it to the top and the middle portion of the triangle is continually shrinking - unless major changes are on the horizon.


Maybe society should make it look like a trapaziod then . . .


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Yes indeed, but there are two very inescapable facts about government that justifies the "moaning."
> 1) my sweat, labor & time has to be given up to perpetuate it (government)
> 2) if I fail to give it up I lose my freedom at the point of a gun


I agree that the government officials make way to much money off of our taxes. But I have no problem having to give up a portion of the fruits of my labors to the government that defends the freedoms we have. Freedom is not free.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Maybe should have had a passion for doing a bit of job market research.


Because it makes so much more sense to choose a career field that you don't have the drive for or the natural ability to grow into? Everybody can't do the same job or there would be nobody to do everything else. I hope that makes SOME sense to you.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> The future is in cooperatives and employee-owned companies.


Conceptually...awesome. Very difficult to finance and attract start-up capital.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Because it makes so much more sense to choose a career field that you don't have the drive for or the natural ability to grow into? Everybody can't do the same job or there would be nobody to do everything else. I hope that makes SOME sense to you.


How can it when all of what you said makes ZERO sense at all.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

uberpete said:


> I agree that the government officials make way to much money off of our taxes. But I have no problem having to give up a portion of the fruits of my labors to the government that defends the freedoms we have. Freedom is not free.


Yes, we all agree to some level of collectivism for national defense. However, when people start telling me I should pay my "fair share" in taxes I pose this question to them: What exactly is my fair share of your paycheck?

That usually causes gibberish to come out of their mouth for a while.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jfinks said:


> How can it when all of what you said makes ZERO sense at all.


Not everything makes sense to everyone at the point in time that it's said. Maybe you'll figure it out someday.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Not everything makes sense to everyone at the point in time that it's said. Maybe you'll figure it out someday.


You can stick your condescending attitude somewhere I can't say on here.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Has he really? Little snowflake getting his feelwings hurt?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

If you think my feelings are hurt by a single college-aged guy who hasn't had just a whole lot of life experience typing away behind a keyboard, you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Xanvel said:


> Mail carriers, meter readers, and real estate agents are not going away anytime soon. Real estate agents are needed to navigate the maze of paper work, sell your own house yourself at your own peril.


Actually, mail carriers are going away. Just heard on NPR today that carriers in New Zealand don't have enough mail to deliver, so the postal service is partnering with KFC for deliveries. No, that is not a joke and there is no punchline.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Just saying go to school for 4, 6, 8, 10 years. I really don't care. But if no one hires you after all that you have absolutely no one to blame but yourself and poor choices you made. You have to learn something that provides value to a pool of possible employers. So have fun with the Doctorate in your passion, just don't whine and complain when after 3 years you are still looking for work.



ABC123DEF said:


> If you think my feelings are hurt by a single college-aged guy who hasn't had just a whole lot of life experience typing away behind a keyboard, you are sadly mistaken.


More assumptions buttercup.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Actually, mail carriers are going away. Just heard on NPR today that carriers in New Zealand don't have enough mail to deliver, so the postal service is partnering with KFC for deliveries. No, that is not a joke and there is no punchline.


It will be a long time away before it happens in the United States. Only because the postal service here is a semi government owned corporation with a very powerful union and lobby. True they are partnering with Amazon for deliveries and are trying to be more flexiable to compete with UPS and FED Ex... The next 20 years may bear your prediction out, we shall see.

Agree with everything else you have said. Jobs evolve. Heck we are nolonger dominated by the textile industry. When was the last time a twelve year old had to work in a clothing mill?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Xanvel said:


> It will be a long time away before it happens in the United States. Only because the postal service here is a semi government owned corporation with a very powerful union and lobby. True they are partnering with Amazon for deliveries and are trying to be more flexiable to compete with UPS and FED Ex... The next 20 years may bear your prediction out, we shall see.
> 
> Agree with everything else you have said. Jobs evolve. Heck we are nolonger dominated by the textile industry. When was the last time a twelve year old had to work in a clothing mill?


You make a comment that interests me. I drive for Amazon. Might I be a part-time USPS carrier at some point? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You make a comment that interests me. I drive for Amazon. Might I be a part-time USPS carrier at some point? Hmmmmm.....


Meep meep!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberpete said:


> lol why are you wasting your time driving uber and on this forum if you have your businesses and degree? I come here to troll fools like you who think anyone here believes half the crap you're trying to spit out.


Oh, I have a stressful day gig, as you can imagine. And I also have my degrees and businesses. You've figured out I don't need the money. I have always found leisurely driving a great way to unwind - healthier than a cocktail, for sure! When Uber/Lyft came along, I found that I could make a few bucks doing what I do anyway, just throw a couple drunken slobs in the backseat. Driving Uber/Lyft was really more a form of community service for me after a while. See, my kid bro died in a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident a few years ago. If I can keep one drunk from injuring or killing himself or someone else, then my community service has been worth it. The chump change that I earned was just given to my kids for lunch money or donated to charity. Eventually, I got tired of ferrying drunks around, so I switched to driving for Amazon. Now that's a fun gig! I still drive for relaxation but I don't have to deal with slovenly drunks and all the other pax-related drama.

So, that's my story. I like to drive. I like running independent businesses. I like to collect cars. I like performing community service. And I miss my kid brother terribly.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> Meep meep!


You're a duck...not a roadrunner!



Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, I have a stressful day gig, as you can imagine. And I also have my degrees and businesses. You've figured out I don't need the money. I have always found leisurely driving a great way to unwind - healthier than a cocktail, for sure! When Uber/Lyft came along, I found that I could make a few bucks doing what I do anyway, just throw a couple drunken slobs in the backseat. Driving Uber/Lyft was really more a form of community service for me after a while. See, my kid bro died in a non-vehicular alcohol-related accident a few years ago. If I can keep one drunk from injuring or killing himself or someone else, then my community service has been worth it. The chump change that I earned was just given to my kids for lunch money or donated to charity. Eventually, I got tired of ferrying drunks around, so I switched to driving for Amazon. Now that's a fun gig! I still drive for relaxation but I don't have to deal with slovenly drunks and all the other pax-related drama.
> 
> So, that's my story. I like to drive. I like running independent businesses. I like to collect cars. I like performing community service. And I miss my kid brother terribly.


Sorry to hear about your brother. You never know what people have gone through in life. I can totally relate to growing sick and weary of ferrying Uber's riders around after awhile. I've stuck around much longer than I planned to.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> If you think my feelings are hurt by a single college-aged guy who hasn't had just a whole lot of life experience typing away behind a keyboard, you are sadly mistaken.


Oh man you know me so well. Not a ton of life experience lol. If there is one thing that is apparent from this thread and from all of you people who claim you have more experience than me it's that a degree really means nothing if you aren't marketable yourself. There's a reason why people with Bachelor's degrees and Master's degrees don't get hire. You can have all the knowledge in the world but if you can't sale yourself to employers, you're not going to get the job. I assume that's why so many of you "experienced" people are here driving uber *****ing and moaning about how corporate is taking so much from you. Poor humans.



Hunt to Eat said:


> I don't know about snowflakes or what that means, but ABC123DEF *has *had you out in the woodshed for the past several hours. Take a look at the thread if you don't believe me.


lol all these advanced degrees and you still think abcdgaf has been dominating him lol. He hasn't said one intelligent thing this whole thread.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberpete said:


> Oh man you know me so well. Not a ton of life experience lol. If there is one thing that is apparent from this thread and from all of you people who claim you have more experience than me it's that a degree really means nothing if you aren't marketable yourself. There's a reason why people with Bachelor's degrees and Master's degrees don't get hire. You can have all the knowledge in the world but if you can't sale yourself to employers, you're not going to get the job. I assume that's why so many of you "experienced" people are here driving uber *****ing and moaning about how corporate is taking so much from you. Poor humans.


Please show me one instance where I've directed any responses to anything you've said to me.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yep...you've definitely got life all figured out. You'll learn that the older you get - the less you really know.


this is where you directed something.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberpete said:


> this is where you directed something.


Ah...I got you and the jfinks guy confused. My apologies. I still say that generally everyone's mindset and tastes change as they get older. I'm 47 and I think much differently than I did at 27. Just saying.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberpete - What part of Phx you in? There are several Amazon FC's in the area, you know. If you're not driving for Amazon yet, you really should be. And although Amazon tells you that you can't operate out of two FC's simultaneously, I can assure you that such is not the case. Lemme know if you need a hookup w/ Amazon.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The way you phrased #2 makes me think you've read Ayn Rand. Good on ya!


What's Rand got to do with this? Those are observations. Like when wet stuff falls out of the sky, we say, "oh, it's raining."


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> What's Rand got to do with this? Those are observations. Like when wet stuff falls out of the sky, we say, "oh, it's raining."


*Alisa Zinov'yevna Rosenbaum*


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Adapt or starve.

The world doesn't exist to give you things or make you comfortable. Use every spare minute to learn a skill, provide a value to someone, intern, volunteer, anything.....if you stay still and learn no marketable skills, you'll be a sad victim of your own bad choices.

And, probably angry at America or something.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

cakoo10 said:


> It's the hard reality of capitalism and corporate greed


No it's not. It's the ignorant that drive for $.80/mile. Do you blame McDonalds for the obesity problem in this country?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I tend to believe that the vast majority of people WANT to make their own way in life. However, sometimes the system seems to work against people and not everyone will have the same opportunities in life.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> I tend to believe that the vast majority of people WANT to make their own way in life. However, sometimes the system seems to work against people and not everyone will the same opportunities in life.


The system works the same for everyone. It punishes bad decisions, laziness and apathy, and rewards people who improve themselves, are smart with their $$ and invest in their own future.

The "deck stacked against me" mantra is the creed of failure, victim-mindset that shackles you to your own stupidity. Opportunity gets missed by a lot of people because it comes dressed in overalls and looks a lot like work. Someone famous who came from nothing said that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

swingset said:


> The system works the same for everyone. It punishes bad decisions, laziness and apathy, and rewards people who improve themselves, are smart with their $$ and invest in their own future.
> 
> The "deck stacked against me" mantra is the creed of failure, victim-mindset that shackles you to your own stupidity. Opportunity gets missed by a lot of people because it comes dressed in overalls and looks a lot like work. Someone famous who came from nothing said that.


Well said. You know there's only one place success comes before work. That place is in the dictionary.



swingset said:


> The system works the same for everyone. It punishes bad decisions, laziness and apathy, and rewards people who improve themselves, are smart with their $$ and invest in their own future.
> 
> The "deck stacked against me" mantra is the creed of failure, victim-mindset that shackles you to your own stupidity. Opportunity gets missed by a lot of people because it comes dressed in overalls and looks a lot like work. Someone famous who came from nothing said that.


If you want to read a great American Dream story then research the history of Jacksonville Jaguars owner Shahid Khan. One part that is awesome was about how he first started to watch American football in the basement with his fraternity brothers and told them that one day he will own a professional football team.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

swingset said:


> The system works the same for everyone. It punishes bad decisions, laziness and apathy, and rewards people who improve themselves, are smart with their $$ and invest in their own future.
> 
> The "deck stacked against me" mantra is the creed of failure, victim-mindset that shackles you to your own stupidity. Opportunity gets missed by a lot of people because it comes dressed in overalls and looks a lot like work. Someone famous who came from nothing said that.


So this works for people who live in 3rd world countries and have no choice but to work in a sweat shop or worse for their entire lives?


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


I'm sorry that this is how it is. When we were children this wasn't what we dreamed it would be. Chin up, think about what you can do today, that can make you smile for now, to make the current moment a little happier.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Xanvel said:


> Mail carriers, meter readers, and real estate agents are not going away anytime soon. Real estate agents are needed to navigate the maze of paper work, sell your own house yourself at your own peril.


In my city, mail carriers only deliver junk mail and Amazon packages. The main mail distribution center has closed down. Amazon has started to deliver a lot of their own packages. So, who knows how long they'll be around.

Just last week a technician from a city contractor came and installed a wireless thingamajig that sends a signal directly to the city. No more meter readers.

http://www.longbeach.gov/press-rele...-customers-and-utility-become-more-efficient/

Real estate agents are also being eased out slowly but surely by technology, it's just a matter of time. Used to be an agent would take you to look at a dozen or so different houses. Now customers can look at houses on the internet and narrow it down to just a couple houses. RE agents are going the way of lawyers. No one wants to pay 30-40K dollars in commissions if they can pay less. Paperwork? All agents do is have buyers sign a bunch of standardized forms. When I took my RE licensing class the instructor told us to remember all the answers for the test then forget them as we would never need them again. Another thing he said was that requiring a license is just a way to limit the amount of people able to sell houses.



Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> The only good about America is freedom, everything else is no good . Americans are consumers , you are born to paying tax to death. Every time you pump 7 gallon gas you also paid $2.50 tax, and if you own the house you will paying tax on property until death. If you own car you will pay excise tax until the car is death. There is no American Dream anymore because the dream is death long time ago. Why Germany people do not owned home and property? Because they are more smarter than the Americans.





cakoo10 said:


> Freedom ??? why do people in America get fed this idea that they are the ONLY free country ?
> 
> I was free to do whatever I want in England, Spain, Japan, Italy.
> 
> ...


Freedom is like Uber stars.



PrestonT said:


> It's none of your business. Or my business. We all have reasons we are driving Uber, or doing whatever it is we are doing. You'd be amazed how much money goes into raising and educating ungrateful millenials, for example.
> 
> The bottom line is that technological advancement is creating an economic hole that captures an ever-increasing number of people. So the 100 people displaced by a robot should learn how to maintain the robots, but what you aren't considering is that there is only one position maintaining the robot. The other 99 are left looking elsewhere. Sure, they can retrain for another in demand job, but that job is in turn being automated. This is a real economic crisis that you are passing off as no big deal, because you simply don't understand. I'm employed on the side of creating automation (in accounting processes, it's all actually very boring), and even the coding of automation will soon be automated.


Don't blame just technology.

The biggest economic hole is that we have allowed companies to consolidate, consolidate, consolidate. Eliminating millions and millions of middle management and working class jobs.

Sure automation is eliminating SOME jobs but if you really sit down and think about it, many more jobs have been lost due to corporations being allowed to grow unchecked.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

observer said:


> Don't blame just technology.
> 
> The biggest economic hole is that we have allowed companies to consolidate, consolidate, consolidate. Eliminating millions and millions of middle management and working class jobs.
> 
> Sure automation is eliminating SOME jobs but if you really sit down and think about it, many more jobs have been lost due to corporations being allowed to grow unchecked.


Agreed. A past poster suggested to learn how to run a business to be successful. Mega corporations have been drowning out independent businesses for decades and it appears to be very nearly completely unchecked at this point.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I'm sorry that this is how it is. When we were children this wasn't what we dreamed it would be. Chin up, think about what you can do today, that can make you smile for now, to make the current moment a little happier.


Got a vasectomy. Not wasting 18 years of my time, energy, money, blood sweat and tears, and sleepless nights to raise another drone for corporations or some druggie. Got my doctor to prescribe testosterone so I am hoping to get jacked and have fun until I die. All of you can regret having kids that throw you in a retirement home to live like a vegetable for a few decades. I'm going to live it up and die before that.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Agreed. A past poster suggested to learn how to run a business to be successful. Mega corporations have been drowning out independent businesses for decades and it appears to be very nearly completely unchecked at this point.


Corporations have been given rights of individuals, and individuals have been stripped of their rights by corporations. In 35 years, all this will be meaningless anyway... More's law



observer said:


> In my city, mail carriers only deliver junk mail and Amazon packages. The main mail distribution center has closed down. Amazon has started to deliver a lot of their own packages. So, who knows how long they'll be around.
> 
> Just last week a technician from a city contractor came and installed a wireless thingamajig that sends a signal directly to the city. No more meter readers.
> 
> ...


Again it depends on location. Some jurisdictions, you will still need a realtor. And unfortunately you will ALWAYS need a lawyer. You do have a right to not hire one to defend yourself, but as quoted "Only a fool would be his own attorney"... besides lawyers eventually become judges...

Companies who survive embrace change. You can buy a car on the internet, but it is still preferable to test drive it. Clothing can be hit or miss... The best companies embrace change and adapt to it, instead of blindly fighting it. Good companies mix tech advances with their brick and mortar operations. They also create demand. And idea companies hold no inventory, have minimal overhead, and get legions of ants to do their dirty work, and incur all the risk... like UBER


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Xanvel said:


> Corporations have been given rights of individuals, and individuals have been stripped of their rights by corporations. In 35 years, all this will be meaningless anyway... More's law
> 
> Again it depends on location. Some jurisdictions, you will still need a realtor. And unfortunately you will ALWAYS need a lawyer. You do have a right to not hire one to defend yourself, but as quoted "Only a fool would be his own attorney"... besides lawyers eventually become judges...
> 
> Companies who survive embrace change. You can buy a car on the internet, but it is still preferable to test drive it. Clothing can be hit or miss... The best companies embrace change and adapt to it, instead of blindly fighting it. Good companies mix tech advances with their brick and mortar operations. They also create demand. And idea companies hold no inventory, have minimal overhead, and get legions of ants to do their dirty work, and incur all the risk... like UBER


But AI is changing law practice, too. One lawyer can handle a lot more clients because she uses AI to research the cases for her. Eliminates both lawyers and paralegals from the workforce.

The jurisdictions where you will still need a realtor will be an artificial need generated by protectionist laws. We don't need pump jockeys at gas stations, unless we happen to live in Oregon.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> But AI is changing law practice, too. One lawyer can handle a lot more clients because she uses AI to research the cases for her. Eliminates both lawyers and paralegals from the workforce.
> 
> The jurisdictions where you will still need a realtor will be an artificial need generated by protectionist laws. We don't need pump jockeys at gas stations, unless we happen to live in Oregon.


But lawyers still will be there. Just that there wont be so many in the United States. Perhaps they will move to India. Remember Lawyers become judges... And as it is now, we do not have a balanced system of government. Judges legislate from the bench. Whats to stop them from protecting the LEGAL profession?

Also remember that lawyers do not research their own cases, they have junior lawyers and others do the work. You only have so much time in a court room... So there will ALWAYS be lawyers. Realtors will eventually fade or morph into something else entirely, but again the best ones embrace technology. Humans still like to enteract with other humans, so tech wont totally displace everyone...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Xanvel said:


> But lawyers still will be there. Just that there wont be so many in the United States. Perhaps they will move to India. Remember Lawyers become judges... And as it is now, we do not have a balanced system of government. Judges legislate from the bench. Whats to stop them from protecting the LEGAL profession?
> 
> Also remember that lawyers do not research their own cases, they have junior lawyers and others do the work. You only have so much time in a court room... So there will ALWAYS be lawyers. Realtors will eventually fade or morph into something else entirely, but again the best ones embrace technology. Humans still like to enteract with other humans, so tech wont totally displace everyone...


There will be no need for junior lawyers and paralegals to research cases once AI is capable of doing it for them.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

lol this thread has gotten so ridiculous. Just work your ass off and be a good person. If you barely make ends meet in the end then at least you know you've done all you can and can have comfort in that. Technology has changed a ton of the world already. We adapt and look for new opportunities. Yeah I'm young and I don't have a ton of life experience but having an optimistic outlook on life and continually trying to grow will get you farther than a pessimistic outlook and sitting and doing nothing.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> There will be no need for junior lawyers and paralegals to research cases once AI is capable of doing it for them.


We may be answering to Robot Overlords if and when that happens. No argument there. Your scenario is probably at least 30 years away...
But again Junior Lawyers will become senior lawyers and will become judges. Now there may be a reduction in police patrol officers, and more armed drones, if current laws change to allow armed flights (other than active combat/war patrols) over American soil... bleek future indeed.

And I agree with uberpete. Better to be optimistic and adapt than to be a group of chicken littles... Heck most of us are doing nothing but making Travis richer with our "side hustle".

UBER on!


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Xanvel said:


> We may be answering to Robot Overlords if and when that happens. No argument there. Your scenario is probably at least 30 years away...
> But again Junior Lawyers will become senior lawyers and will become judges. Now there may be a reduction in police patrol officers, and more armed drones, if current laws change to allow armed flights (other than active combat/war patrols) over American soil... bleek future indeed.
> 
> And I agree with uberpete. Better to be optimistic and adapt than to be a group of chicken littles... Heck most of us are doing nothing but making Travis richer with our "side hustle".
> ...


Almost anywhere you work you're making someone richer unless you are your own boss then in that case you're only making uncle sam richer lol. I don't care if Travis gets richer. I'm making an extra $600 a month and end up with more money in tax returns from driving.


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

uberpete said:


> Almost anywhere you work you're making someone richer unless you are your own boss then in that case you're only making uncle sam richer lol. I don't care if Travis gets richer. I'm making an extra $600 a month and end up with more money in tax returns from driving.


UBER on my friend. UBER on.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberpete said:


> lol I love how people moan about the government. Work your ass off and get shit done. I do this on the side because I am a single college aged guy who loves to travel. Making $600 a month driving isn't huge but added to my full time job's income it allows me to play and travel. If you don't like the situation you're in then change it. Get an education. Get a better job. Lose weight. Dress nicer. I'm sick of hearing people about the government is doing this to me and this to me. Plenty of others are still living the American Dream. It's not just going to be handed to a bus driver lol.


But not everyone can be in the same situation. Not everyone can be wealthy. If everyone was wealthy, nobody would be. All evens out.



ABC123DEF said:


> So you've got life all figured out as a single college-aged guy? Everybody doesn't have the same opportunities as you...especially those who are 50-60+ years of age. Going back to school or learning new skills isn't always practical or affordable for some people. Some people are only doing this because the were laid off or lost jobs that they have worked the majority of their lives. Some people simply don't have the mental aptitude to do jobs in the STEM sector. There will always be poor and downtrodden among us. Be thankful for the situation you're in and don't put others down to try to build your self-righteous self up.


Exactly. He can say all he wants but the reality is that tons of people will not be able to be in a great situation.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Got a vasectomy. Not wasting 18 years of my time, energy, money, blood sweat and tears, and sleepless nights to raise another drone for corporations or some druggie. Got my doctor to prescribe testosterone so I am hoping to get jacked and have fun until I die. All of you can regret having kids that throw you in a retirement home to live like a vegetable for a few decades. I'm going to live it up and die before that.


Do the things that make you happy. Just be a good person to others and value yourself and all will be good.... Stay positive


----------



## Xanvel (Nov 14, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Do the things that make you happy. Just be a good person to others and value yourself and all will be good.... Stay positive


Agreed. and not everyone can be financially wealthy, but what I learned in life is that everyone desires different things that makes them happy. Much of my youth was spent chasing the material. Now that I am in my 40's, I desire health, a rich spiritual life, to be financially sound, and to see my family happy. I have a few toys. I knew poverty. But ultimately I will endeavor to remain positive. Like attracts like.

Be the captain of your own ship, the master of your own fate.
and... UBER ON!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


The capitalist system is based on greed, consumption and waste. For those who have little deserve little for those who have much you can never have too much.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> So this works for people who live in 3rd world countries and have no choice but to work in a sweat shop or worse for their entire lives?


I really don't think that many third world countries have a Bill of Rights.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I have always wanted to call that dope and explain to him and his listeners how leveraged real estate is one of the quickest, safest routes to personal wealth. I did call in once when he invited persons to call who have a net worth in excess of $1M. So, I called, but he didn't want to hear about my leverage position with my rental properties, even though my renters are making my mortgage payments. Ramsey understands next to nothing about real estate. Yes, pay off the credit cards and the boat. Don't get too worked up about the mortgage. And IF your house is paid off or nearly paid off, refinance it and buy a few more houses. Remember, a paid-off house is a non-performing asset. Make it work for you!


This is all fine and dandy *if* your real estate is income producing and you want to manage it or pay someone to do so.

But I see no problem with having one's primary residence free & clear. You're saving the mortgage interest while still capturing the property appreciation, and you can use the money saved on the mortgage interest for other opportunity or enjoyment.

Now if you want to build a real estate empire, yeah leverage all the way!

And I agree: Renting builds no equity - ever!


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> Completely agree. What's the point in being tied down to something you won't even pay off. I'd rather keep a stack of cash in the bank and investments and be free to do what I want.


you get a 15 year loan and start earning equity. You get to deduct the interest payments. You buy something that needs work and fix it up nights and weekends. You buy another one when you build up equity and rent it to a sucker that will support you. trust me it works. it's not a cakewalk but it means sacrificing for the future and not sitting around moaning about how the American dream is dead.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I really don't think that many third world countries have a Bill of Rights.


So the people in those countries are less deserving than the people in developed/developing countries that do have a document similar to the Bill of Rights? I'm not being argumentative. I just like thought-provoking discussions.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> So the people in those countries are less deserving than the people in developed/developing countries that do have a document similar to the Bill of Rights? I'm not being argumentative. I just like thought-provoking discussions.


It doesn't even have to be an underdeveloped country. Why don't you go over to UAE, Saudi Arabia or any other Middle East country and protest for LGBT rights. You can go to Singapore and advocate for the criminal that was caught stealing to receive a second chance. You're more then welcome to go to Somalia and lobby for the poor to make sure that they get their fair share of humanitarian aide. I'm sure you can go to Aleppo, Syria and protest the violence of ISIS.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yep...you've definitely got life all figured out. You'll learn that the older you get - the less you really know.


Every arsehole in their 20s or most at least, always have all the answers and I was no different at that age. Thought my parents knew absolutely nothing and now at 55, I chuckle at how wrong I was.



Hunt to Eat said:


> Or they got their Ph.D, from Sheb's Pretty Good Grad School.


Or Trump University!



cakoo10 said:


> Completely agree. What's the point in being tied down to something you won't even pay off. I'd rather keep a stack of cash in the bank and investments and be free to do what I want.


There is such a thing as being "house poor".


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It doesn't even have to be an underdeveloped country. Why don't you go over to UAE, Saudi Arabia or any other Middle East country and protest for LGBT rights. You can go to Singapore and advocate for the criminal that was caught stealing to receive a second chance. You're more then welcome to go to Somalia and lobby for the poor to make sure that they get their fair share of humanitarian aide. I'm sure you can go to Aleppo, Syria and protest the violence of ISIS.


Nah...I don't personally have an interest visiting those places. As a student of history/social sciences, I'm fully aware that our culture is a lot different from middle eastern countries. The rights that Americans have on our "worst" days are better than those than most them have on their best days. People have the right to protest here no matter how legit or dumb their cause may be.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Until we know more about their full life of choices and what they squandered their earnings on that's all we can do when they come here and give us their doom and gloom story.


Completely agree. Things are never as black and white as people think they are. Have had friends who have had struggles all their lives and some yes, made poor decisions and didn't seem to learn from their mistakes.

Others have just had a hard life through no fault of their own. Those are the saddest cases. Those peeps you see that just have been burdened with more than any one person should have to endure. Then their are those people who have done all the right things, at least in their opinion and sitting in their nice, expensive houses with their expensive luxury cars and look down on everyone else and judge.

They bask in their glory of all the 'right' decisions they made and how their are so handsomely rewarded for those 'wise' decisions. But life has a way of humbling us all. None of us knows what tomorrow will bring. Someone in your family even yourself could be stricken with a serious health issue or killed in an accident. People with millions can find themselves having financial reverses. Nothing in life is guaranteed to last. So I do try to be mindful and remember until you've walked in some one else shoes, you really just don't know.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> Completely agree. Things are never as black and white as people think they are. Have had friends who have had struggles all their lives and some yes, made poor decisions and didn't seem to learn from their mistakes.
> 
> Others have just had a hard life through no fault of their own. Those are the saddest cases. Those peeps you see that just have been burdened with more than any one person should have to endure. Then their are those people who have done all the right things, at least in their opinion and sitting in their nice, expensive houses with their expensive luxury cars and look down on everyone else and judge.
> 
> They bask in their glory of all the 'right' decisions they made and how their are so handsomely rewarded for those 'wise' decisions. But life has a way of humbling us all. None of us knows what tomorrow will bring. Someone in your family even yourself could be stricken with a serious health issue or killed in an accident. People with millions can find themselves having financial reverses. Nothing in life is guaranteed to last. So I do try to be mindful and remember until you've walked in some one else shoes, you really just don't know.


Very, very, VERY well said.


----------



## Jonathan Carter (Apr 7, 2017)

Ya know I have a degree is accounting, yet I don't work a job in accounting.
I have figured if you work about 6 hours a day(depending on location)
You can average 100-200 a day.
Do it 5 days that's 500-1000 a week
Or 2000-4000 a month.
Takes out gas etc. Get about 1500-3000. Which isn't bad part time.
Go fulltime 14 hours a day 7 days a week and that can easily be 100k+ a year, you'd be living in your car so you'd save on rent.
Just sayin.
Uber is what you make of it, you want to make the big bucks, work yourself to death, hit that 150k a year net mark, work 20 hours a day 365 days a year. You want to make even more, buy a vehicle that can get you uberselect or uber suv rates, it's all on you enjoying yourself and the people you meet.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Every arsehole in their 20s or most at least, always have all the answers and I was no different at that age. Thought my parents knew absolutely nothing and now at 55, I chuckle at how wrong I was.
> 
> Or Trump University!
> 
> There is such a thing as being "house poor".


Well that's because you're 55 and having to drive Uber lol.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

uberpete said:


> Well that's because you're 55 and having to drive Uber lol.


Yeah...because ageism is such a cool thing. I guess you've never had grandparents. You'll be older one day too - if you live long enough.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

What sort of idiot expects to live the American dream working for Uber?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think many of us are having trouble living the American Dream on one job or on a combination of jobs....that's why we're even here in the first place. We'd be idiots if we were robbing, stealing, cheating, and scamming or looking for a free ride. Are we really idiots if we're doing our very best to make an honest living?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Every arsehole in their 20s or most at least, always have all the answers and I was no different at that age. Thought my parents knew absolutely nothing and now at 55, I chuckle at how wrong I was.


*"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years." -Mark Twain*


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Going back to school isn't a guarantee of getting a good job. Why are there so many unemployed/underemployed bachelor's and master's degree holders?


Because they have no ambition and they're special snowflakes of the everyone gets a trophy generation that got a degree in something worthless like underwater basket weaving and now don't understand why they're not qualified to do anything other than make coffee.

Not all degrees are worth the same, especially if you're an idiot. In my real job, I run across a lot of people working clerical jobs with online MBAs from the papermills, because someone told them a worthless online degree would be the key to making riches. Except, they're still not very intelligent and they just don't have what it takes to attain that level, regardless of what piece of paper they have hanging on the wall.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> Because they have no ambition and they're special snowflakes of the everyone gets a trophy generation that got a degree in something worthless like underwater basket weaving and now don't understand why they're not qualified to do anything other than make coffee.
> 
> Not all degrees are worth the same, especially if you're an idiot. In my real job, I run across a lot of people working clerical jobs with online MBAs from the papermills, because someone told them a worthless online degree would be the key to making riches. Except, they're still not very intelligent and they just don't have what it takes to attain that level, regardless of what piece of paper they have hanging on the wall.


My personal belief is that success is a matter of work ethic and situational awareness more than intelligence. Other than that, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> My personal belief is that success is a matter of work ethic and situational awareness more than intelligence. Other than that, I agree with everything you said.


That is exactly what I believe to be true as well. I've been getting a ton of crap for acting like I have it all figured out. I'll be the first to admit that I don't even come close to having everything figured out. I have a strong work ethic, a clear vision of where I want to go, and situational awareness. That definitely leaves room for some unfavorable circumstances and I can still make crappy choices that will affect me in the future but essentially what I'm saying is exactly what PrestonT is saying


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> So you've got life all figured out as a single college-aged guy? Everybody doesn't have the same opportunities as you...especially those who are 50-60+ years of age. Going back to school or learning new skills isn't always practical or affordable for some people. Some people are only doing this because the were laid off or lost jobs that they have worked the majority of their lives. Some people simply don't have the mental aptitude to do jobs in the STEM sector. There will always be poor and downtrodden among us. Be thankful for the situation you're in and don't put others down to try to build your self-righteous self up.


Well said ABC

Hey pete, why are you a d***on some post and sound very reasonable and honest on this one.
I forgot, my spellchecker!!!!!jajaja
Begore you bite my head, lighten up!!!!!!


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


Was it a Court Order that forced u to drive as a non employee ?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> So you've got life all figured out as a single college-aged guy? Everybody doesn't have the same opportunities as you...especially those who are 50-60+ years of age. Going back to school or learning new skills isn't always practical or affordable for some people. Some people are only doing this because the were laid off or lost jobs that they have worked the majority of their lives. Some people simply don't have the mental aptitude to do jobs in the STEM sector. There will always be poor and downtrodden among us. Be thankful for the situation you're in and don't put others down to try to build your self-righteous self up.


I have learned that one can safely ignore almost anything said by one under thirty. They lack life wisdom. I was the smartest ever at 18. Now, pushing 50 I wonder if I ever really knew anything at all. "It's all been a pack of lies..."



Hunt to Eat said:


> I remember when I was in high school discussing college with a classmate - Dan Goldade. He told me that I was wasting my time with college because there are people with Ph.D.s driving cabs. I went to college and graduate school anyway. So, fast forward a few years...Dan Goldade is making about $28k a year managing a car wash. I earn six figures. You will get out of life what you're willing to put into it.


Hmmm, let's rewind a sec here. You earn six figures and are doing Uber? So you have a full time career and a side gig. What's wrong with this picture bro?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


Which part of Uber was ever supposed to be any part of the American Dream. The American Dream is that you get a real job (not Uber) and you work hard (not Uber) 8 hours a day and 5 days a week (not Uber) and you will earn a living (not Uber) allowing you to got deep into debt with a home or apartment (OK, that IS Uber) and work and work and work until you qualify for Social Security where you will still not be able to afford to stop working (OK, sorry again, that's Uber, too). If you need a job, a real job with real earnings the last thing on the Planet that you want to do is drive for Uber. Do the math. Seriously! Quick example. You earn .87/mile and .11/minute. Let's make the leap that you are making .98/mile for every mile driven with a Pax on board (zero to pick them up). Now, let's use the generous assumption that in addition to the miles driving with a Pax on board you also drive an additional 30% of your Pax miles going to pick them up without pay.
So, if I drive 1000 Pax miles and made 980.00 I actually drove 1300 miles. The tax deduction for every mile driven in your car is .54/mile. 1300 miles x .54/mile is means my costs are $702. So, I only made $278 for those miles driven. In many cases driving 1000 Pax miles takes 40 hours and a 5 day work week so you are making less than $7/hour and you have not yet deducted the costs of keeping the car clean, broken windshields, minor accidents (happens to every driver doing this for an extended period) and the much higher than usual depreciation caused by driving a car 200-300 miles per day.
My best estimation is that you actually lose about 3 cents for every mile you drive for Uber (here in Houston).


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep. In the long term, driving for Uber is pretty much a bandaid for a gunshot wound. That AIN'T the American Dream. ^


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

I mostly agree with you on your comments.
Keep in mind I am on your side.

To be practical, what is your real cost per mile?
You can only know after driving for a while.
Mine is not .54. That is my deduction.I also recognize , work kn another market , that pays 1.05 mile. Not much but with incentives my average miles is around 1,42. After a year of picking and choosing times and incentives.

The calculate your real cost, and youll get a different number.
I am not saying that you get rich or even close. But you can make it work, if your expectations are not high.It is just my opinion and please, do not feel atacked or questioned at any time.
I am only saying , that with the job market that low skill worker get 7.25 and hour, a good skill UBER driver if he make the right choices, EX RIGHT CAR,Maintenance, TAX DEDUCTIONS, and work the right hours using the incentives can make between 40 to 50k a year on the high side of range.
Not exactly the AMERICAN DREAM, not even close, but I do not think it was created to be.
I think the American Dream is long gone but your only chance is as a SELFEMPLOYED OR INDEPENDENT BUSINESS OWNER.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Even easier to get tail in DC. Just dress nice and tell them you are a congressman.


I don't think I'm willing to bankrupt myself spiritually for a piece of stank, but you go right ahead, whatever floats your boat, hope they don't catch on to you and all of that.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> I don't think I'm willing to bankrupt myself spiritually for a piece of stank, but you go right ahead, whatever floats your boat, hope they don't catch on to you and all of that.


Ahh...now I see why you can't get laid.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Jonathan Carter said:


> Ya know I have a degree is accounting, yet I don't work a job in accounting.
> I have figured if you work about 6 hours a day(depending on location)
> You can average 100-200 a day.
> Do it 5 days that's 500-1000 a week
> ...


It sound FINE, but as soon as you go ONLINE you realize is NOT LIKE YOU THOUGHT.

When you said 100 to 200 , there is a big diference.
Do you make 75000 a year as an CPA or 150000?

6 hours a day? Which hours,Rush hours 6-9am /5-8pm?

6 hours a day at the best hours in DC with all incentives may be 100-120 depending on your skill level.BEST CASE SCENARIO.
Keep in mind , with 6 hours , you only get BOOST, no Quest.
Now, with that, do your numbers again and get back to us.


----------



## Jonathan Carter (Apr 7, 2017)

Eh don't matter won't be on uber much longer the rating system is a joke, I'm switching back to postmates.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> Ahh...now I see why you can't get laid.


Sorry I can't see cheating lying and stealing as a way of life.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

I think , in the end is all a matter of where you stand.
If you had to work in a mine or a construction site for 500 a month and you can work clean without breaking your back for 750 a week, you wont be spewing so much hate.
If you are a spoiled brat, and never got to work in your life, then 1500 a week Sound not too good and youll be complaining about time off.

Again , " WHERE YOU WERE AND WHERE YOU ARE IS ALL IT MATTER"

Also, this job DOES NOT DETERMINE YOUR FUTURE, YOU DO!!!!!!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> Sorry I can't see cheating lying and stealing as a way of life.


Who said anything about doing any of those things?

You seem to have a guilty conscience.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

iUBERdc said:


> CDL holder. Drive a bus. I am a single childless man. In the decades before, this job paid enough to support a family and enough to retire on pension. Now I have to do this crappy "rideshare" job to make ends meet. What American dream? It feels like the American nightmare more and more.


This is exactly how trump got elected.


----------



## Jonathan Carter (Apr 7, 2017)

The American dream..
By a uber driver.
You wake up, you see yourself in the rear view mirror, and you say today is another day in paradise.
You take your car to the wash, and self clean it to perfection.
You grab your mints and waters for the day from the nearby gas station, fill your tank and start your drive. The day brings new faces, and fun times, at the end of the day you go to meet up with other uber drivers and joke and laugh. At the end of the day you see yourself in the mirror once more, and say, life is great.
The American dream, fun times, meeting new people, and enjoying just yourself and the road ahead.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jonathan Carter said:


> The American dream..
> By a uber driver.
> You wake up, you see yourself in the rear view mirror, and you say today is another day in paradise.
> You take your car to the wash, and self clean it to perfection.
> ...


Eh?


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

The downfall of the American dream is women.

Think about it.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The "american dream" is still there but noone wants to do anything. They want to complain to work less and earn more. That would be good but noone here is a politian or CEO so keep dreaming.

Best way to still live the american dream is get CDL and go OTR. Yea it can be tough but if you afraid of being tough then go back to your parents house so when someone calls you a "cupcake" then your parents can hug you. 

Stay off socail media, get away from technoligy and go back to baseics. Grow your own garden, learn to do maintaince so you can fix any problems in house or car. Go to yard sales or craigslist and look for great deals. Deals dont stop their go to polic actions you can get good stuff threw those auctions. Also no tv. Go outside more. 

I can honestly say im like a "hippie" i try to go back to baseics as much as i can. More poor people are happier then rich people. Thats fact.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think we make things way too complicated with runaway technology and overthink things these days. Sometimes less really is more.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> The "american dream" is still there but noone wants to do anything. They want to complain to work less and earn more. That would be good but noone here is a politian or CEO so keep dreaming.
> 
> Best way to still live the american dream is get CDL and go OTR. Yea it can be tough but if you afraid of being tough then go back to your parents house so when someone calls you a "cupcake" then your parents can hug you.
> 
> ...





ABC123DEF said:


> I think we make things way too complicated with runaway technology and overthink things these days. Sometimes less really is more.


Both true statements but, something bigger has changed in the last 50 years and women have a lot to do with it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You're referring to the feminist movement or what? ^


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> You're referring to the feminist movement or what? ^


Not the feminist movement per se, but that women entered the workforce in massive amounts, upsetting the balance of power between the workforce and employers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's the problem, it was just a DREAM!!!

Afterwards, we have to wakeup to reality.


----------

